
What Happened to Visual Programming? - galaxyLogic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRAKON
======
galaxyLogic
This ("DRAKON") would seem to me to be an ideal vehicle for explaining
algorithms. Including workflow.

Do you know any businesses that use this or similar tools to define their
business-processes?

Or in government?

Healthcare?

